# Need Ideas for Baptism Gift



## ClaireAvril (May 28, 2009)

Am I in the right place lol?

Sooooo... I am a godmother.. and my godson's Christening is beginning of July.  
I have NO idea of what to get.. and I know it has to be special because I am the godmother.
He is the son of my best friend whom I've known since grade one. (his pic is below).. my little honey bunch!!!

People have told me jewelry ... which I could but I would like that be a last resort.  I would love to find something that he will get use of ... but what do you give a baby? I thought of buying the gown, but she already has one.
I've heard of the bible or prayer book idea but a lot of people would be getting him that. I want something different.

Have you given a baptism gift that was just WOW/special?  Please give me some ideas!!

Thanks


----------



## nichollecaren (May 28, 2009)

edit: just found these --love love love the block, or the blanket, or the keepsake kit or the ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Christening Blanket - Personal Creations

Deluxe Baby Keepsake Kit - Espresso from RedEnvelope.com

Godparent Cross Tile - Personal Creations

Baby Block - Personal Creations

personalized christening - baptism block featured at babybox.com

Engraved Glass Personalized Christening Picture Frames


okay just search here : Baptism Gift Ideas - FindGift.com


Congrats on being a God mother, your role is special-stay connected to The Vine : John 15:5-8


----------



## Carolyn11 (Jun 15, 2009)

no idea. maybe some baby toys?


----------



## COBI (Jun 15, 2009)

I think nichollecaren offered some great, tasteful options.  I would actually recommend that you not go for a "WOW" factor for a christening gift, it would seem tacky to me.  IMHO, it should be something simple and respectful of the nature of event.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ i hear that.. some people just want to get a mountain of gifts or show how much they've spent.. I want something meaningful that will be displayed or get use out of..


----------



## outinapout (Jul 3, 2009)

My sister-in-law makes the best baby carriers in the world- I have a Moby, Maya and Baby Bjorn but 3 Pea ABC carriers are the best- they are comfy, secure and my daughter has always loved being "worn"- it allows us to be close at times where we normally couldn't (doing laundry, grocery shopping, etc...) You can see her selection here: 3 Pea Productions - Handcrafted Baby Carriers
but if you'd like to make it something more special and personal, contact her and I'm sure she'll customize it for you. I get compliments EVERYTIME I wear one of her carriers, seriously!

I know I sound like a paid shill, but these really are the best carriers, I just mention that she is a relation in the interest of honesty and full disclosure


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 3, 2009)

^^thanks.. my friend already has a wrap she used when he was a new born.. oh he was so cute in it.. all snuggled up and close to mom. hed be so warm he would just fall right asleep...


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 3, 2009)

My sons godmother gave him a hardback "baby" version of the bible, it was hugely appreciated and is one of our most treasured keepsakes. Not sure if thats your thing though?


----------



## frocher (Jul 3, 2009)

........


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 3, 2009)

Lol.. well I've procrastinated enough.. as usual..there are more options online.. oh well.. to the mall I go!  Thanks for the ideas yall


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey this doesn't contribute anything to the thread, but I had a quick question and didn't want to make a new thread.

For any Catholics, do you know if its a requirement to have done your confirmation to get your child baptized? And does the Godparent have to be confirmed too?

One of my friends told me she wated to go to Mexico to baptize her kids, but that she can't because she hasn't been confirmed. :s any insite would be awesome. I'll try and ask someone at church too.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hey this doesn't contribute anything to the thread, but I had a quick question and didn't want to make a new thread.

For any Catholics, do you know if its a requirement to have done your confirmation to get your child baptized? And does the Godparent have to be confirmed too?

One of my friends told me she wated to go to Mexico to baptize her kids, but that she can't because she hasn't been confirmed. :s any insite would be awesome. I'll try and ask someone at church too._

 



It is not a requirement as far as I know. Neither myself, my son's dad or the Godparents did our confirmation(three of us have done first communion though). The priest did give me a lecture though on why didn't I get confirmed and the fact that I have a child sans marriage. But maybe mexico is different... Hth.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_It is not a requirement as far as I know. Neither myself, my son's dad or the Godparents did our confirmation(three of us have done first communion though). The priest did give me a lecture though on why didn't I get confirmed and the fact that I have a child sans marriage. But maybe mexico is different... Hth._

 
Thanks! Yeah when I was baptized my mom had done her communion and so had my dad, but that was about it. I'm actually planning to have his baptisim here, but I just thought, that the rules of the Church would apply despite of the country you know? I have done my confirmation, Im just worried that my sister in law, who hasn't, wont be allowed to be his Godmother. My husband is from a different religion, I dunno if that will matter either. :s

Okay, I think Im gonna try and call them too to findout. Thanks for the input!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hey this doesn't contribute anything to the thread, but I had a quick question and didn't want to make a new thread.

For any Catholics, do you know if its a requirement to have done your confirmation to get your child baptized? And does the Godparent have to be confirmed too?

One of my friends told me she wated to go to Mexico to baptize her kids, but that she can't because she hasn't been confirmed. :s any insite would be awesome. I'll try and ask someone at church too._

 

I was not confirmed nor married, and I was able to get my daughter baptized, but I guess it really depends on the church where he will be baptized. because some churches may have different requirements, such as "placticas", or classes to prepare parents & godparents. you may need to be registered members of the church, etc. sometimes godparents should be a married couple, not just family members or friends.
I still need to get my son baptized, because in the next year or too he should start preparing for his communion.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_I was not confirmed nor married, and I was able to get my daughter baptized, but I guess it really depends on the church where he will be baptized. because some churches may have different requirements, such as "placticas", or classes to prepare parents & godparents. you may need to be registered members of the church, etc. sometimes godparents should be a married couple, not just family members or friends.
I still need to get my son baptized, because in the next year or too he should start preparing for his communion._

 
How long ago was this? She told me she had asked recently thats why. I know when I got baptized this wasn't an issue either. Thanks for the input!
The Godmother Im choosing for him is my brothers wife. They are married, but my brother isn't a practicing Catholic. And as far as "spiritual parents" go, I think she is really good! Really devoted and i know she would be able to nurture my sons spirit. My brother.. not so much. lol.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 3, 2009)

only 11 yrs ago. LOL. 
but, my mom must have a total of 30+ Godkids and counting, and they are practicing Catholics and things are pretty much the same, again it depends on the specific church & their requirements. 
is your brother going to be the Godfather?

here's a link to some info regarding the Godparents role
What is the purpose of Godparents? - Catholic Answers Forums

What is the purpose of Godparents and what are some things to keep in mind when choosing them? - Yahoo! Answers

Are you planning to raise your son in the Catholic Faith? because i noticed you said your husband is a different religion


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_only 11 yrs ago. LOL. 
but, my mom must have a total of 30+ Godkids and counting, and they are practicing Catholics and things are pretty much the same, again it depends on the specific church & their requirements. 
is your brother going to be the Godfather?

here's a link to some info regarding the Godparents role
What is the purpose of Godparents? - Catholic Answers Forums

What is the purpose of Godparents and what are some things to keep in mind when choosing them? - Yahoo! Answers

Are you planning to raise your son in the Catholic Faith? because i noticed you said your husband is a different religion_

 
Thanks for the links! They were very helpful! Yes, I do plan to raise my son in the Catholic faith. My husband has no oposition to it, as he doesn't practice his religion.

So it seems to be a Godparent you do have to be confirmed, and be currently in "state of Grace" with the church. 
To baptize your child it seems that both parents have to be of the Catholic faith, and be in state of grace as well. 

My brother cannot be a God parent because he hasn't done a single sacrament.

Man, this is harder than I thought. I wonder how my parents got us baptized, they weren't married through the church at the time, but it was long ago. Boo.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thanks for the links! They were very helpful! Yes, I do plan to raise my son in the Catholic faith. My husband has no oposition to it, as he doesn't practice his religion.

So it seems to be a Godparent you do have to be confirmed, and be currently in "state of Grace" with the church. 
To baptize your child it seems that both parents have to be of the Catholic faith, and be in state of grace as well. 

My brother cannot be a God parent because he hasn't done a single sacrament.

Man, this is harder than I thought. I wonder how my parents got us baptized, they weren't married through the church at the time, but it was long ago. Boo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly all churches are different in what they are willing to accept. At my church, the priest will not allow you to Baptize your child unless both parents have their Sacraments and if they were married in the church. The Godparents must also have their Sacraments and be married in the church, if it is a married couple.

But you can go the La Placita in LA and get around some of the rules.

Our Lady Queen of Angeles Church - La Placita

All they ask is that the Godparents be Catholic but doesn't ask about Sacraments.  You won't be able to have your own Baptism though, it will be with many other people.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Honestly all churches are different in what they are willing to accept. At my church, the priest will not allow you to Baptize your child unless both parents have their Sacraments and if they were married in the church. The Godparents must also have their Sacraments and be married in the church, if it is a married couple.

But you can go the La Placita in LA and get around some of the rules.

Our Lady Queen of Angeles Church - La Placita

All they ask is that the Godparents be Catholic but doesn't ask about Sacraments. You won't be able to have your own Baptism though, it will be with many other people._

 
Oh yeah! My cousins had their baptism there. I'm going to go to RCIA classes to findout more. I'm not trying to "go around" the rules or anything. I actually want to work my way into being in "state of grace" again. Im just worried that it will be near impossible finding him God parents.

My aunts and even my parents baptized all of us, we did our communion and confirmation because we had to for our 15's. But they never truly guided us spiritually. I want to do it right, and follow through. It kinda sucks that it will take a while then for us to be able to do this :s


----------

